# Does Dry Stack Retaining wall need footer?



## murtaugh (Nov 9, 2011)

no you dont,nhe is trying to get more money out of you. u need seperation fabric 4inch to 6inch of base that is all. i have built over a thousand retaining walls. trust me find a new installer


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If someone said a 10" thick reinforced wall is required, that is just what he is selling and accustomed to building. It must have a footing wide enough to prevent the tipping that is a classic problem. With the red clay you definitely need drainage behind the footings and the wall.

If you can use a segmental (SRW) wall WITHOUT steel and mortar/grout this type of wall is not permitted to be built on a concrete footing and can be up to 40' high, but walls over 4' or 5' must be engineered and may require "geogrid" to tie it to into the the reinforce soil behind the wall, if necessary.

Just 2 different types of proven wall construction.

Dick


----------

